# Black Tank 101



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Instead of doing the search, can anyone offer a link to a Black/Gray Tank Dumping 101. As I have said in my previous posts, we are newbies and are off on our Maiden Voyage this weekend or next weekend for Easter. I am dreading the time that I am in line and everyone staring at me.














I tried to do a search and I love pictures... not of well you know... but of that basic instructions. Plus, when we bought from the dealer they gave us a "startup kit" and we are not sure if all of the parts are there or not. All they gave us is a blue plastic "pipe". Should we make the step and buy a better drain line, etc. Thanks in advance as always.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are only a couple of real basic issues, so here they are.

Lots of water makes the dump a lot more satisfying. So when you are ready to pack up and go to the dump station fill the black and Grey tanks to 100%.

Use dump stations that allow you to be level side to side and front to back. The Outback tanks are shallow and drain from the middle. Dump the black tank first and when it has stopped, close the lack then dump the Grey. When that has stopped, close the Grey, disconnect the hose from the trailer and rinse it from the hose bib at the dump station.

Now basics before you dump.
1 - get so rubber gloves, I use good thick ones but many people use disposable ones.
2 - MAKE 100% SURE the ends of the dump hose are securely inserted into the hose or you could really have a problem. Real thick dump hose is better then light weigh hose!!!!!

Now if you want to really cover your bases you can install a quicky flush to rinse your black tank but they are not required.

Total dump time without tank rinse less then 5 minutes.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Generally I dump the black first and follow with the gray. I have the DW in the tt filling the sinks and toilet with water while the tanks are draining and when the flow slows down, I have her pull the drains this gives me a "flush" of fresh water at the end. Then rinse the blue hose with the water hose they provide at the dump station. That hose will trap a lot of water so collapse it vertically from top tp bottom to drain it before you stick it back in the bumper. If you snag a box of single use latex type gloves it makes cleaning up a snap.
Bob


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> There are only a couple of real basic issues, so here they are.
> 
> Lots of water makes the dump a lot more satisfying. So when you are ready to pack up and go to the dump station fill the black and Grey tanks to 100%.
> 
> ...


I bought a Flush King and a QF. I have to get the QF installed. Not sure if the both of them are overkill or not but I saw that a Forum member had both and worked well. I still have a "virgin tank" and know that doing the QF now is much easier.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1650


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moosegut said:


>


When he asks about 5 gallon pails, we'll let you know


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

If you would rather "see" (instead of read) how to dump your tanks, rent the movie _RV_. Robin Williams displays the trade perfectly.

Randy


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Wally World now sells boxes and small ten set packs of the "purple" single use nitrile gloves over in the cleaning section. I love these for messing with the dump valves and hose. Throw em in the trash and wash up with the alcohol foam hand cleaner. I also keep a couple in my pocket all the time just in case the dogs do what dogs doo.

mk


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

firemedicinstr said:


> Wally World now sells boxes and small ten set packs of the "purple" single use nitrile gloves over in the cleaning section. I love these for messing with the dump valves and hose. Throw em in the trash and wash up with the alcohol foam hand cleaner. I also keep a couple in my pocket all the time just in case the dogs do what dogs doo.
> 
> mk


We found a nice large box of those at Harbor Freight, but they are blue, disposable and very strong. Made for use with solvents and the like.

DH loves them. The latex gloves were always too small, but these gloves come in an XL size and they actually fit him


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd also go to your local camping supply store and buy some decent quality hoses. Thise hoses they give you are real flimsy and won't hold up.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I use a rock or board to hold the elbow to the ground pipe to keep it from kicking out. My local Camping World has a free dump station in case the CG line is too long.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Quickie Flush, Quickie Flush, Quickie Flush

Install one before you use your black tank.

Thor


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for all of the responses. The dealer where I bought our OB has a dump station as well and I'm sure I will take advantage of that. That's funny that you sent the GEO method link because I had just stumbled across that after posting. Looks like I need to get the QF installed and get a better dump hose and connections.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Brad said:


> Thanks for all of the responses. The dealer where I bought our OB has a dump station as well and I'm sure I will take advantage of that. That's funny that you sent the GEO method link because I had just stumbled across that after posting. Looks like I need to get the QF installed and get a better dump hose and connections.


Great idea. You really never want to deal with a plugged black tank

Thor


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Brad, They just installed my quickie flush. I had them do the black and grey only because I figured what the hell, while they are there. They seem to have done a great job. It look very nice on the outside. They installed the hose connections through the plastic instead if on "L" brackets and it looks very good. I'm not sure if they are leaking though, I know they tested it but the other day there was water running out from under the bottom cover just under my water heater. I am not sure what it was from yet.

They charged me about 500 bucks to do both tanks on my 21RS.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> They charged me about 500 bucks to do both tanks on my 21RS.


Wow! QF only run about $25, I think + installation.
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...CH&tcode=37

Mark


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yup, the parts were cheap. But it was 95 an hour at about 4-5 hours. It figured out about right as others had said it took them about this same time themselves.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here are two more suggestions.

Before removing the cap from the end of the drain, double check that all your gate valves are closed completely. It's darned near impossible to connect your drain hose when black tank discharge is pouring out all over your hands, feet, legs, etc. Don't ask how I know this. By the way also never squat down right in fron t of the discharge line either.
If you install a quicky-flush type cleaner, do not use it at the dump station unless there is no other traffic. There's nothing worse than some nitwit tqaking 1/2 hour to dump and clean his tanks while others are waiting. Its akin to launching your boat at a public boat ramp and then loading all your stuff in before clearing the ramp.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> Here are two more suggestions.
> 
> Before removing the cap from the end of the drain, double check that all your gate valves are closed completely. It's darned near impossible to connect your drain hose when black tank discharge is pouring out all over your hands, feet, legs, etc. Don't ask how I know this. By the way also never squat down right in fron t of the discharge line either.
> If you install a quicky-flush type cleaner, do not use it at the dump station unless there is no other traffic. There's nothing worse than some nitwit tqaking 1/2 hour to dump and clean his tanks while others are waiting. Its akin to launching your boat at a public boat ramp and then loading all your stuff in before clearing the ramp.
> ...


That was a main concern... how long is too long in the line. Obviously starting off I may take a bit longer than the average Camper. But after pulling up, how long does it take most of you? My father-in-law & brother-in-law fish professionally so I know about the waiting game and they are incredibly quick about getting in and out of the water.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Brad said:


> Here are two more suggestions.
> 
> Before removing the cap from the end of the drain, double check that all your gate valves are closed completely. It's darned near impossible to connect your drain hose when black tank discharge is pouring out all over your hands, feet, legs, etc. Don't ask how I know this. By the way also never squat down right in fron t of the discharge line either.
> If you install a quicky-flush type cleaner, do not use it at the dump station unless there is no other traffic. There's nothing worse than some nitwit tqaking 1/2 hour to dump and clean his tanks while others are waiting. Its akin to launching your boat at a public boat ramp and then loading all your stuff in before clearing the ramp.
> ...


That was a main concern... how long is too long in the line. Obviously starting off I may take a bit longer than the average Camper. But after pulling up, how long does it take most of you? My father-in-law & brother-in-law fish professionally so I know about the waiting game and they are incredibly quick about getting in and out of the water.

[/quote]

Being new at it it may take you 15-20 minutes. I think most people in line would recognize a brand spanking new rv and understand. In time you should be able to do yuor dump routine in 10 minutes.
Just like boating, prepare befor its your turn. While your waiting in line, go ahead and unlock your storage locker, get your gloves out, check your valves are closed, etc. Have your wife get out and guide you to tell you when your positioned at the dump, sometimes its hard to tell if your close enough. By the way, don't get too close, just within easy reach for your dump hose. After you've dumped both tanks, rinse and store your hose, then move on out to a place where you can get out and stow your gloves, button her up, etc.

It not all that difficult and certainly not anything to fret over. People understand it takes time. What annoys peope (me at least) are people who daudle around doing things that could be done before or after dumping.

Enjoy yourself thats what's camping is all about.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You are correct about the time filling using a Tornado or Quickie Flush. If there is a line, I connect it before dumping and turn it on, then open the black tank to drain. It will rinse as it drains and be sufficient most times.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> If you would rather "see" (instead of read) how to dump your tanks, rent the movie _RV_. Robin Williams displays the trade perfectly.
> 
> Randy


Ditto on this one. I have yet to see an actual 'hose spreader'







For dumping, I go with the motto - check twice(hose connections) , dump once


----------

